# IUI BFP Girls Part 12



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home mummies, mummies to be   

Scarlet no tips on the sleeping through the night from me I am afraid, but hoping when you start the weaning that will help.  I didn't realise you were back in the UK, where abouts are you living ?  we haven't planned a holiday, can't plan anything at this stage, but might try and rent a cottage towards the end of, or plan something for next year.

Minkey, so pleased Agatha enjoyed the swimming and hope you all have a fabulous holiday, we need the low down when you get back  

My baby is currently lying against my back, so I have all 4 limbs everywhere, babs has never been like this b4 and its very bizare, I miss stroking and tickling bum and  back which is how baby has always been semi sideways with the odd foot to play with, maybe thats why he/she has moved  .... hoping I don't engage at this angle as the head is there ready but not engaged and it apparently makes labour much harder, but hey this one has to come out at some stage and the reward at the end is priceless.

NL, I had the doctor on Friday and wouldn't normally have m/w until 2weeks from then which would mean I am 3 days overdue, but because of the baby position and my swelling I am seeing the m/w Friday, which I am relived about as I love going its like another step to reach, like the scans I guess.  I am glad you feel able to make those journeys and hopefully means you can see more of your grandfather.  Glad you survived the MIL, even if only just  

Rachel hope you have a good holiday, good idea about ordering before you go.

Charlie, I am loving being at home now, have had to rest due to swelling, but been able to be much more active now the cooler weather is back, I am sorry to hear about the difficulties with your business and home that you can get some of the money through, good news about the motocyclist.... and good news about your sister, hoping it brings you both no only closer, but your babys will spend lots of time together when little so you will have lots of support.... I am not sure about teh heartbeat theory, who knows, but glad you had the reassurance.

Elly hope you and the boys are well.

Morgan   

Fone, I haven't thought much about pain relief or havinga  birth plan, I am just going in with an open mind, but am trying not to rule anything out as I am a totally wimp when it comes to pain, we did hire a tens machine from mothercare, it came 4weeks before due date and I can have for up to 6 weeks after, most impressed by that service, I phoned up to order mine as on the web you can't quote due date.... you are right about a mixed response, but I figured if it can keep me at home longer then its best for me, diff for you of course with twins, but I would like to get into hospital and at least be a few centermitres dilated, rather than 1 and they look at me like I am crap.... but everyones pain thresholds is diff, so I expect I will be in a .5 dilated 

Glda you are feeling better about the palate thing, I still keep thinking you might have your twins b4 me, no pressure  

Love to all not mentioned C x


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

*IUI BFP mummies!!  * 

Minkey Agatha Elspeth b. 27/01/05 7lb 1oz 
Northern Lass Thomas b. 06/02/05 5lb 8.5oz 
Elly Nicholas and Alexander b. 06/02/05 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Floss Jacob and Isaac b. 03/03/05 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz 
Oink Myles Roger b. 14.03/05 6lb 14oz 
Scarlet Poppy b. 18/03/05 8lb 10oz 
Morgan Robin Jack and Oliver Arnot b. 08/04/05 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz 
Thirtysix Imogen Daisy b. 19/04/05 7lbs 6oz

    

*Mummies in Training!!  *  

Rachel 2 EDD 19/06/05  
Sarah EDD 20/06/05  
Candy EDD 13/07/05  
Fone EDD 21/08/05   
KatyA EDD 18/10/05   
Looby Lou EDD 28/10/05  
Actiongirl EDD 18/11/05 
Aussiemeg EDD 18/11/05   
Charliezoom EDD 24/11/05  
Clare EDD 01/12/05 
Triciah EDD 16/12/05  
Rachaelmd EDD 30/12/05  

    

Newbies: just let me know your EDD when you feel ready to go on the list and I'll pop you on.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the new list Megan, is everything ok with you ? you have been very quiet as of late ? xx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Candy

I've been quiet but not away. About 3 weeks ago I said to a friend that I have been sooo lucky in this pregnancy that I have not been sick at all and except for the large protruding bump I have been able to do everything that I wanted (except drink alcohol) and then the next day I was struck down with hayfever and then migraines which seem to alternate between themselves as to which I am afflicted with. So I haven't really been much for thinking about typing as it is just too much cerebral effort but I have been reading everyone's posts.

Quick news. I was going to attempt to change my picture for 3 days only to see me at 18 weeks but I think the pic is too big. How do I make it smaller? It is only 9 sleeps till we leave for Singapore and I feel completely out of control but when things are packed on Thursday I think I will start to feel a little more in control.

So that is me in a mememememememe post. Waiting for news of you my dear and hoping that Fone waits until your little one arrives.

Loves
Megan


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Megan

Awww I am sorry to hear that you have been suffering, the migraines are awful aren't they, I tried everything that 4head stick and those sticky gel thingys, but nothing can touch a migraine, one of the girls did get prescribed something that was strong enough to help, but safe for the baby, can't remember what it was called ? .... my migraines, touch wood, stopped at the end of the 2nd trimester, really hope yours do to, I am sure you are but keep up that water intake... as for the hayfever, hope the pollen count calms down over the next few months.

Its so typical, when you say something isn't it and it seems like you have tempted fate, just glad that apart from that   the twinnies are ok 

I am not sure if you mean in size to look at our file size, if its the size to look at, do you have any software that allows you resize ? if its the size of the file, jpegs are the smallest, if you get stuck just email it to me and i will change the size for you and email it back.

I too hope Fone little ones can stay in that bit longer, but you know what its like with twinnies they come out when they are ready, can't believe how fast time is going.

Lots of love C x


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
Well, things are feeling settled and I'm doing my darndest to hang on to these little ones as long as possible!!  Legs crossed, doing as little as possible.  These flippin blood tests are doing my head in though, I've been called in to have two more taken now, apparently there is now a concern about liver enzymes as well as platlets - Frankly I hardly give a monkies now, providing the little ones are still doing okay!  Having spoken to a few twin mummies, it seems none of this is terribly unusual, just part and parcel of the fun of multiple pg!

Candy - you are doing so well girl!! These slightly cooler temperatures are certainly more comfortable.  Amazing to think that in a lot less than 2 weeks, your little one will be with you.  There is no way I intend to jump the queue, I want to hear how things go with your birth first before starting my own!!  I have ordered a tens machine too from mothercare, it wont even be arriving for 2 weeks, so I had better hang on a little longer!!

Aussiemeg - sorry to hear you have been feeling a bit yuck!! I bet the stress of all the move isn't helping one little bit.  I had rotten headaches/migraines in my 2nd tri too.  The only thing I found to help was drinking gallons of water and resting, but I don't suppose resting is very possible for you at the moment!  Thinking of you hun and hoping things will soon start to feel a little better!

Next week is looking blissfully quiet with only 2 hospital appointments.  Not sure how to fill the time now Wimbledon has finished.  I don't usually watch much tennis, but got quite carried away with it this year!  Mind you, just keeping on top of normal household chores feels like quite enough for the time being!

Lots of love to everyone else,

From Fone xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hiya all

Megan - sorry to hear you have been suffering with migraines. I was prescribed something that was safe for baby..I can't remember the name off hand but I will find out and let you know. Good luck with the move to singapore. Are you taking all of your stuff with you or is it going into storage?

Fone - sorry to hear about all the blood tests, pain in the neck I am sure but at least they are keeping an eye on you

candy - as always thinking of you and getting excited for you.

Well we went to our 2nd but last b/f group today as I am going back to work v soon  . It is making it a bit easier knowing that DH is off for 6 weeks though. Making the most of the last 3 weeks just me and Thomas. He has such a social calendar, this morning was the first morning just the two of us for ages! He has started making little squealing noises which is very cute!

Big hello to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals but DH and Thomas will be back from their walk in a few mins

Love N. Lass x


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Really quiet girls, hope you are all well... 

Candy - anything happening?!?  

Love Fone xx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Candy. Not long now.We are all waiting to hear the good news. So exciting. Best of luck as it could happen anytime now......make sure your bag is packed. No doubt you are very organised.
Morgan sorry to hear about the migraines. Probably stress does not help. I had them as well around that time. I moved back from Paris to Essex just before Christmas when I was about 26 week pregnant. very tiring pysically and emotionally. all that lugging stuff about and saying goodbye to friends and then had to live in London for 6 weeks and then move again. we are off again in 4 weeks to another part of essex.
How are you getting on Northern Lass? You sound from previous postings that you have everything under control. Very organised. My day is touch and go as to routine as so busy arranging stuff for my new house. It is brand new and I have had to choose everything from skirting boards, architrave, door knobs, tiles, taps, sinks, worktops, bathroom showers, garden slabs, kitchen plan, cutains, fireplace, gates, paths, garden layout, shingles, paint colours, window styles..........drag drag blah blah. I have been doing this all since Pop was 8 days old. So glad when it will all be finished. I do realise I am very lucky though as once I move in there will be nothing left to do but enjoy my house and family (and get a routine going!)> I have just found it all so stressful but enjoyable just bad timing. 
How are you oink? What have you been up to? How is the little one? Have you moved your bugaboo into the seat position? I am holding out for September but doubt I will last as baby gets bored not being able to see. Have to resort to carrying her around at times to keep her happy. Very nosey .
by for now all.x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all

Nope Fone, I am still here no news, have been quite uncomfy the last couple of days, but no real signs, looking forward to the midwife on Friday to find out if bubs has moved to a better position, how are the twinnies ? hope you haven't been doing too much housework, I have a huge pile of ironing to do, DH hasn't done it lol (He normally does) but hes been so busy with his poorly grandfather, who came out of hossie yesterday and would you believe, that hes 99 in November, just broken his wrist in 3 places and is very unsteady on his feet with a frame at best of times, but they sent him home in an ambulance, with no drop side, just steps !! and two old biddies, one driving and one helping the people out.... what is the NHS coming to, had DH not been there to help him, there is no way she would have got him out, not without breaking both his legs.... they are not insured to lift people, so don't even have a wheelchair on board.

He had been in the ambulance going round the houses, for over 3 hours and was throwing up by the time he got out as was so shaken up, was really sad, not to mention it was pouring with rain and he was in his PJ's ... the home help arranged to put him to bed and get him up and washed, didn't turn up last night or this morning either .... arghhhhhh, will be so glad when DH's parents get back off their long hols on Thursday. 

Fone, have they given you any estimated delivery dates yet ?

Thanks Scarlet & NL, how exciting Scarlet having a new house and getting to choose from the outset, not surprised you have been finding it hard, with two beautiful girls to keep you busy.

Love to all mummies, I am back off to ved so no more personals C xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just popped in to see if there was anything happening with Candy... OMG, can't believe its only ONE week till your due date!   

Hang in there sweetie, we are all rooting for you... x

BTW, I was just thinking about Tricia this morning. Do you still keep in touch  haven't seen her post for ages - hope everything's okay.

Love to you all...
Molly
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

candy - ta for your kind words, it's been a tough couple of weeks but we're trying to look on the bright side and hope some money comes in from this. Glad all is good with you and you're more comfortable. Only a few days to your due date, bet that feels good?!

AM - so sorry you have been struck down with illness after such a good run. I really hope it clears soon and maybe the stress of all you are undertaking maybe? How are the packing plans going? Are you getting excited? Hope you feel better soon.

Glad all babies are doing well and hope all others are Ok, Lots of love to all xxx

I'm totally exhausted this week, is it normal as you hit 20wks or just me and circumstances catching up on me?
Really feels so cool but weird to be 20wks! Bump feels like it's just landed. DH looks at me strangely at mo with that where did that appear from look! Sooo looking forward to scan on Fri, lil nervous tooo, guess that is normal? I'll let you all know how it goes and boy / girl news if we can find out.

LOL to you all.

Charlie xxx


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
Glad to read your posts.  
Charlie - wow! the half way marker.  Believe me, time seems to accelerate from that point onwards.  Good luck for the scan on Friday, it is so lovely to see your little one again.  Looking forward to hearing if it is a boy or girl.  They can usually tell, providing the little'un doesn't have their legs too tightly crossed!

Candy - pleased to hear you are still holding on!  I did the same this morning, the postman woke me up at 8am, so crawled back to bed for dozing time until 10.30am.  Although this sounds like a lie in I was up 4 or 5 times last night (lost count!).  The twinnies are very busy when I'm trying to sleep and I seem to need the loo every 2 hours!  I also wake up soooo hungry at about 3.30 so need my first breakfast then in the middle of the night!!  We haven't been given any dates yet, I gues we wont until our 36 week scan on 28th July, mind you, that is if we hold on that long... who knows?!

Scarlet - great to hear from you and pleased to hear your little one Poppy is doing so well.  It will be great to have your new house all sorted.!!

Well, back to the hospital tomorrow for yet more blood tests. They seem to think I might have a small dose of something called HELLP which affects the liver and platelets.  It is connected to pre-eclampsia apparently.  Not serious at the moment, but they are monitoring my blood every 5 days just to keep an eye!  We went to our local antenatal class on "The first few days" yesterday.  Not much new information, but it was great to meet up with other mummy-to-be's from my local village.  We have swapped phone numbers and 6 of us are meeting up for coffee next week.  All of us are due within four weeks of each other.  I'm really pleased to have met them, should be a good support over the first few months!!

Well, love to everyone,

From Fone xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

I can't believe how time flies!!! Myles is 16 wks now and is a big boy, he weighs over 16 lbs now!!!  

I have already started weaning as Myles kept drooling over our food and I was struggling to keep up with him during the day!!! I gave him some pear and apple last monday and he ate it all, I expected him to spit it back at me but it all went in about 2 mins, and he was looking for more!!!   I always thought I would wait until he was 6 months old, but he was obviously ready!

Scarlet- we have used the next stage of the bugaboo for a few weeks now, Myles was so bored we were doing the same as you and as he is HUGE I couldn't carry him anymore! We are managing to get a good amount of sleep at the moment, I bath Myles at about 7:30, feed him in his room with his little light on and then put him to bed, awake or asleep! He tends to sleep for either 8, 10 or even 12 hrs!

Candy- Hope you are ok, fresh pineapple and raspberry leaf tea or capsules worked well for me!

NL- Your going back to work, how are you coping, I'm really dreading it, I can't decide what shifts to go back on! Nights are looking like the best option at the moment   

Megan- Hope your feeling better, take care of yourselves!!!

Hi to all the other mummies and mummies to be

Speak to you soon
Love from
Oink and piglet x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All, thanks for checking in Molly all ok with me, Tricia is doing great, I must return her call at some stage, just haven't had chance, she has her 20 odd week scan at the end of July, so is almost half way there, will pass on your love.

Myles is still doing so well Oink, I don't understand why they changed the recommendations for weaning, I guess its baby dependednt, but everyone i know started weaning at 4months, anyone know why, digetsive systems ?  I have some rasberry leaf tea, must really drink more, but am waiting till after m/w tomorrow to make sure this baby is in a better position, although I still think he/she has there back to me as I am still getting all fours attacking me 

Fone, must be mighty hard to sleep with twinnies, but sounds to me like you are doing well, lol its my hunger that wakes me 2, hehe, coffee next week sounds fab, glad you have met some local mummies, equally glad the hossie are keeping a close eye on you all  

I am really tired today, didn't sleep again, even ended up watching tv in the early hours as I felt so sorry for dh, he is truly shattered and had to leave for work very early and is cramming two days workin london into one, so hopefully he won't have to go up again b4 the birth, which means a late homecoming I suspect.... i know i know its all good prep.  

Charlie, glad you are being positive, it does feel good, but I am only focusing on the worst case scenario of 3weeks, which doesn't seem so close, not because I am not ready, but feel if I focus on the 13th (due date) and then nothing happens, thats when peopel start to get fed up and I am determined not to  

Minkey hope you are having a great time, NL hope Thomas is still wooing the old grannies x  meg hope those headaches are getting better.

Louby wheres our news on your 24week scan ?

Elly & Morgan, how are your beautiful boys, anyone ever hear from Floss again.

36 you have been mighty quiet, hope you and imogen are ok.

Love to everyone else not mentioned C x


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Just got back from the hopsital and not great news.  Blood pressure has shot up and blood tests showed some sort of urate problem and also protein in sample, all pointing towards pre-eclampsia.  Consultant was concerned and has taken 3 more lots of blood. I have also been given steroid injection to move babies lungs on, have to go back tomorrow for another one of those tomorrow.  I have been asked to go in daily (apart from Sunday) for check ups and tests.  Consultant said it could go on as it is for a few weeks, but if things progress any further then could be whipped in for emergency c-section or induction any day.  It's all a bit scary.  Have been told to rest completely to try and keep BP down.  

Sorry, bit of a me post!

Feeling a bit shaky about everything, slight shock I think....

Love Fone xx


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Candy - please let us know, is your DH safe in London  

Love Fone xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girlies
Fone - really sorry to hear that it is pre-eclampsia after all.    Hope it doesn't get any worse so that you can have a few more weeks to cook the babes.  Have you got bad oedema as well?  Hope your bp doesn't shoot any higher but you know they will be monitoring you very closely so thats good.  Hope your bags are ready!  Anyhow, try not to worry - unfortunately pre-eclampsia is more common for us twin mums but they will be so, so careful with you and I know that your babes are good weights.  I had it too and its why I got whipped in early but I was relieved more than anything else.  Have they given you anything to control the blood pressure?
Anyway, just try and relax as much as you can )easier said than done)

Candy - also hoping your DH is safe.  have been checking all my friends are ok, but it's a terrible day, can't believe it's happening really.  shocking.
Hope you are feeling as well as can be expected - the last few weeks are so hard but it'll soon be over.

Megan - how is the packing going?  So exciting for you but hope all the moving and travelling isn't too tiring for you, take it easy. 

Oink - glad the weaning is going well - sounds like Myles is loving food already so that's great.  I guess it might only be a few weeks before we have to start thinking about it for the twins as they are 13 weeks now, but we'll just wait and see - they are still gaining plenty weight and are 13lbs and 13.5 lbs now.

Charliet - good luck with the scan, hope it goes well.  it's fab to have a bump at last, makes it all seem more 'real' and it will be even realler when you see him/ her on the screen tomorrow.

Boys have had their jabs again today so are a bit grizzly and sleepy.  I am tyrying to pack as we are off to stay with my paretns in Devon for a week.  Hope we get lots of nice weather so we can go to the beach every day.  The twins have new hats ready to wear in the sunshine!

May not get much chance to come online but I will be coming here to check on Candy  
love to everyone else
xxx Kirsty

P.S. have posted a recent pic of the boys


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Posting this bit in from the 3rd trim board, sorry its a bit memememe but does explain also that DH is backa nd safe, thanks so much for caring peeps;

Been feeling really constipated with shooty pains all night/morning, to the extent that I had to take fibregel, I know its safe in pregnancy, but it is only the 2nd time I have taken it, so must have been bad... wish I hadn't now as things could get messey  DH was cramming 2 days work into one in London today so he didn't have to go again b4 baby and wasn't due home till very late tonight, but was working near Old Street, luckily after me worrying all morning and not being able to get hold of him, hes safe and back at the office, I pray with all of my heart that none of you, your friends or family have been effected.

I went up to my mums for some comfort, still very uncomfy from what I thought was constipation and may be, but I have had a show, thought I had wet myself (apologises if tmi) just red water really, with some bits   but not the mucus plug .... now reading my book it says that labour could start 24hours to 3days after a show.... but my midwife paper work, says that a show is NOTHING and may not go into labour for another 1-2 weeks ... so none the wiser... am going to go and try and sleep as have hardly slept at all the last few nights, hoping the fibre gel does the trick b4 i do go into labour though otherwise OMFG     

Anyway it could be nothing and I have the midwife in the morning, so all being well, will update you after that when I know more.

---

Fone, this could be my body competing to beat you  in all seriousness, you must be so worried, but please don't be the hossie ahve you and the twinnes best interests at heart and you are in the best hands, hoping they hold on a little for you, but what will be will be and you can't change that    thinking of you all 

Morgan hope you have a fab time in devon, will check out the boys picture later as my bed is calling me.

Love and best wishes to all C xx


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Candy - pleased to hear your DH is safe!! Sounds like things are moving on for you.. so exciting.  This waiting thing is really hard, just not knowing.  As you said you are seeing the  midwife tomorrow so hopefully she will be able to put you at ease   Are you sure your aches are just constipation? Not maybe the first twinges?  Could be.... wow!  It has been such a long journey for you and now the reward is just a day or so away.  Lots of luck for the next 48 hours or so!!!!

Morgan - enjoy your hols, it must be lovely to be a proper family for a beach holiday... can't wait to do the sand and sea thing with our two!! The hospital are being wonderful for us, they really are doing everything possible to look out for us, so I do feel very comforted by that!  But our bags are packed and everything is ready just in case!!

Love Fone xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Fone, I am going to try and type as much as I can, but sitting is very hard at the moment .... well everytime I went to toilet their has been blood today, so when DH got home, he made me phone the labour ward, so through the tears, I called and explained and they said that it could be my waters have broken or maybe just a show, if they had broken they would keep me in, I had a choice of staying at home with a sanitry towel and reporting how much it wet or to go in and have an examination.... after the amount we have had, I thought that would be a breeze and as DH rightly pointed out this little one is too precious to take any risks.

So we went to the labour ward, they monitored me and the baby, baby is fine, I was having contractions, contractions that the midwife said some people would be screaming at, she asked if I had a high pain threshold, is she having a  laugh me !!! no way, I was uncomfortable, but think lying down was helping, as when I came home in car and now, I am really uncomfortable.... anyway I am not in established labour, but I am well on my way apparently, I had the option to stay in or go home, under strict orders that if my waters broke, I couldn't take the pain or I was evil to DH to come back in.... she said start established labour in the early hours, or it maybe dragged out. 

Its funny as soon as I got back in the car, I suddenly hurt so much more and its not in my mind ! would you believe I got gas and air for the internal and dilated check thingy, never had that with all my IUI's, the cervix was so far up it did take her ages to reach it and it was very uncomfy, but all us IUI ladies are hardened to that, she said it was 1finger, god knows what that equates to 1, 1.5cm's maybe ? I think established is 3, but don't really know as I don't read much in the wya of labour stuff as it freaks me !

Anyway, I am going to have a bath now and then go to bed to get some sleep and to try and find a comfortable position and see what happens could still be days away, still have midwife in the morning if nothing has happened and if it does, will let you all know asap, gtg love to all C x

PS will post this into the 3rd trim


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

OMG 

This is so exciting!!! 

Hope things go well for you sweetie. Won't be much longer before you're finally holding your baby.  

Make sure DH takes his laptop with him to hossie to keep us up to date    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

GO CANDY, GO CANDY


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

WOW WOW WOW
CANDY thinking of you and DH

Wishing you all the luck in the world and soooo looking forward to hearing the next news.

Go Girl!!!​
     

Love Fone xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

As murtle says - How exciting     

Cant wait to hear anymore News   

Fone - Thinking of you - Hope today's check up goes well    I will be willing your bundles of your joy to stay put just that bit longer xxx

Think i feel safe joining you all now     still have to pinch myself to think that everything might be okay this time   
Had my 23/24 week scan on monday and were told we are having a girl - Takes a huge pressure off as if it was a boy i had already been given an earlier due date at the end of august     

Will catch up on all whats been going on and post again later 
Looby xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just checking for news of Candy - my God the suspense is KILLING me!!
     

Hope you are doing okay sweetie.....     

Also   Looby. So glad you've made it over here and scan was good... 

Love to all - and good luck to Fone too...  
Molly
x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Any news from Candy?  

Wonderful news Looby.   I am so pleased for you and baby Cherry.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
Assume you have all seen Candy's fantastic news!!!!!    

Looby - that must be so encouraging for you.  After everything you have been through, you deserve this wonderful news.   Over the moon for you.  Hoping you will be able to relax a little into the rest of your pregnancy now.  I have found time accelerating from about 24 weeks at an alarming rate.... you will be coming down the home straight before you know it.

Well, we had another 2 hours at the hospital this morning.  BP has fone up again in last 24 hours as have levels of urate and protein.  They put me on a baby monitor as the twins had both gone quiet over night which I found very worrying, but fortunately their heartbeats were fine - a big relief.  I have been allowed home for the weekend with a visit from the community midwife tomorrow at our home, but have to go back to hospital first thing Monday for full review and tests again.  Depending on that, will tell us how next week should run..  So far nothing is at a really bad level, and all the team of consultants and midwives we have seen have been fantastically attentive and thorough.  You really can't worry when you are in such caring hands.

Well, love to you all,

From Fone xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Congratulations candy on the birth of Jacob Edward, well done

Wishing you and baby well

Lots of love

Donna xx


----------



## KatyA (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hope you and family/friends are all OK after yesterdays terrible events. I have been off sick (again) so luckliy I was not in London. A bit scared to go back next week because I donâ€™t want to put the babies in any danger. 

Candy â€“ CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF JACOB  . Fantastic news, hope you are all doing well.

Megan â€“ sorry about the migraines. Hope they ease up soon

NL â€“ wow only 3 weeks left. Time really flies but Iâ€™m sure that you will be even more pleased to see Thomas when you get home from work. I forgot to mention about you losing your long post. I usually type mine on word first and then copy and paste in when I reply, it saves the hassle of re-doing it. Thanks for your help on my questions about the babies room, we have changed our minds again and they will be going in the bigger room anyway. I will get a thermometer to check that itâ€™s at the right temperature though.    

Fone â€“ hope you are resting, sorry to hear about the pre-eclampsia fingers crossed that it doesnâ€™t end up with an emergency c section. At least the hospital are keeping an eye on you even though itâ€™s a pain to keep going in for tests.

Morgan â€“ have a great week in Devon. Thanks for the advice on my last post.

Looby â€“ glad the scan went well. Congrats on having a girl, hope you can relax and enjoy being pregnant a bit more now. The 2nd trimester is supposed to be the best so make the most of it while you can.

Scarlett â€“ on the last thread you mentioned fertility and breast feeding, from what I have been reading it can stop you conceiving but isnâ€™t 100%. Quite a lot of people end up falling pregnant soon after they have had the last baby. In your case it might be worth just seeing what happens to begin with because once you have had a baby you are really fertile, something to do with the hormones your body produces. I know what you mean about trying again though, if we had only been having 1 baby I would have done the same. Hope the predictor kits work out for you. Now that weâ€™re having twins I donâ€™t want to chance another too soon after. It is pretty sick actuually that weâ€™ve been trying for all these years and may need to use contraception now just in case  . Anyone else have this dilemma?

Went for our follow-up scan on Monday, both babies are growing well and they have checked all the details are OK, phew. They could only see what 1 of the babies is and weâ€™re having a boy! DH was relieved that he will be able to get in to the bathroom because we know itâ€™s not 2 girls now. Iâ€™m not sure if we will leave the other one as a surprise or not . Anyway been off work because Iâ€™ve been feeling sick with a few stomach pains, the doctor thinks itâ€™s something Iâ€™ve eaten or a virus (donâ€™t they always say that ). Starting to feel a bit better after taking some Gaviscon he prescribed. Going to our parentcraft classes tomorrow too, slightly nervous because I donâ€™t know what to expect.
Have a great weekend â€“ love Katy.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

So glad for you Candy and to happen nice a quick fab news for you and Mr Candy! LOL to all 3 of you!  

Louby Loo - glad that all is going well and that you are feeling much more reassured now. Relax and enjoy lovie, you deserve the happiness!

Hope noone had nasty London troubles yesterday. If you are a Londonian I really send all my love x

Mummies & Mummies to be LOL xxx

We had our 20wk scan today (@ 20wks 2days) and all OK except they found dilated ventricles on both sides of the brain.  
Consultant referred us straight to our local Fetal Medicine Foundation for a consultation and scan. We go end of the day Monday. So we'll have more news after then. Really hoping that it will clear up, they have said this is quite common and clears by 30wks in around 90% of cases. So we'll have to see what FMF say and what the scan shows. 

Anyone had anything similar and shed any light on this whole situtation?

Plus point - looks like we're having a girl - blooming well chuffed!

What a pooh few weeks, well it can only get better! 

Love to all and let me know if you know anything of my lil girlies state of play.

Charlie xxx


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Charlie - sorry can't help on that one, don't know anything about it.  Sending you lots of     Let us know what happens on Monday.  Could you ring your midwife and jsut ask for the lowdown on what it is all about? PLeased you are pleased about having a little girl - congratulations  

Love Fone xx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

*IUI BFP mummies!!  * 

Minkey Agatha Elspeth b. 27/01/05 7lb 1oz 
Northern Lass Thomas b. 06/02/05 5lb 8.5oz 
Elly Nicholas and Alexander b. 06/02/05 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Floss Jacob and Isaac b. 03/03/05 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz 
Oink Myles Roger b. 14.03/05 6lb 14oz 
Scarlet Poppy b. 18/03/05 8lb 10oz 
Morgan Robin Jack and Oliver Arnot b. 08/04/05 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz 
Thirtysix Imogen Daisy b. 19/04/05 7lbs 6oz
Candy Jacob Edward b. 8/7/05 7lbs 8oz

    

*Mummies in Training!!  *  


Fone EDD 21/08/05   
KatyA EDD 18/10/05   
Looby Lou EDD 28/10/05  
Actiongirl EDD 18/11/05 
Aussiemeg EDD 18/11/05   
Charliezoom EDD 24/11/05  
Clare EDD 01/12/05 
Triciah EDD 16/12/05  
Rachaelmd EDD 30/12/05  

    

Newbies: just let me know your EDD when you feel ready to go on the list and I'll pop you on.


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

*CANDY AND DH CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL SON JACOB*            

Love Northern Lass and Thomas xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello to Mummys and Mummys to be.

Fab news to see that Candy's baby has arrived. I haven't been online for the last few days as...to cut a long story short....Thomas was rushed to hospital with suspected menigitis. We are so pleased that after a lot of tests that they put it down to a viral infection and we are all home safely. He is now back to his usual gorgeous smiley self and if you saw him you wouldn't even know he had been poorly.

Sorry for the me post, will go back and catch up with everyone elses news over the next few days.

Love N. Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello there,

Just got back from holiday & there are far too many posts to catch up on!  Sorry therefore for the lack of personals except:

Candy - I have left you a message on the other thread, but once again CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Jacob   .  What wonderful news to come back to, I hope you are enjoying every moment of being a Mummy, you deserve it.

NL - oh poor poor Thomes, you must have been so scared, I can't imagine.  I hope you are OK now xx

Fone - Hope you are OK & have your feet up?

We had a lovely holiday, the weather was a bit pants, but you can't have everything.  Was very pleased to have been away last week - DH works in the City & goes through Kings Cross every day.....................

Have started weaning Agatha today, she has been showing signs of being ready, so held off until we got back from holiday, she made such a funny face when I gave her the baby rice earlier & spat most of it out!

Love to everyone else!

Minkey x


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
NL - what a scare for you.  I can't imagine what it must be like going through the fear of meningitis.  So thrilled the story has a happy ending and that Thomas is home and safe and well again.  Hope your nerves aren't in too many tatters!!  

Minkey - pleased to ehar the holiday did you all good!  A break away can do so much for the spirit!!  Must be exciting starting Agatha on her weaning!  Coming from her side it must be a bit strange to have new things introduced to her diet when she has just been used to milk!  I hope it goes smoothly for you!

Well, things continue to move on a bumpy path for us at the moment.  Went to antenatal at the hospital for just a "quick" check up, 7 hours later I was allowed home.  It seems that everything is just on the verge of coping from platelets, to BP to protein to urate, to kidneys and liver....  I have been allowed home for another 48 hours with a midwife check halfway through, ut back to hospital for mor tests and checks on Thursday.  I am trying hard to do nothing and keep my feet up, which sounds easy, but with my current size I get really uncomfortable.  Bless darling DH, he came home yesterday with an air conditioning unit from B&Q.  Certainly making a huge difference to comfort levels.  Although it is a bit whirry and noisy, the temperature difference is fantastic.  

A couple of teacher friends from work came over yesterday evening, it was lovely to see them and catch up on all the gossip from school. 

Sending lots of love to you all, especially Candy and baby Jacob at the mo!!

Speak soon,

Love Fone xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ladies,

NL - So Glad all is OK with Thomas and you are safe and well at home. I really feel for all you have been through and hope it is an experience you don't have to repeat.

Fone - i so hope the tests go well, you sound like you are coping so well with all this. how are you doing? Air-con what a love DH is! Top man, we like him! i hope you can continue to get some rest and relax a bit hun. Must have been good to get some school goss, have they broken up for hols yet or is it next week for your school?

Candy - hope all is good with you! enjoy and let us know how you all are when you are settle into a routine.

LOl to all xxx

An update so far...

Our appointment and detailed scan has confirmed that our little girl does have mildly dilated ventricles of the posterior brain (ventricles 1&2 are dilated). 

The suspected cause is an absence of the Corpus Callosum (the mesh that feeds info to & from each part/hemisphere of the brain). It looks like this has not grown at this stage, it is possible that it could grow fully or partially by 28wks but it is thought to be slightly unlikely. If there is an absence of corpus callosum at the 28 week follow up scan and dilation is the same the prognosis is we will have a mildly neuro-learning difficulty affected child. This is because the brain has to find another longer pathway to get info around - known as global delay.

We have an amniocentesis on Tuesday morning to rule out chromosomal abnormalities as causes. VERY hard decision to make but this hospital has not had a miscarriage in 2yrs so the odds are very good.

We really hope she manages to grow some or all of her Corpus Callosum, her ventricles go back to normal and that no chromosomal abnormalities show up. At the least we hope that the swelling doesn't get any worse and that her learning difficulty is as mild as possible.

Thanks for being a support to us and sorry to burden you with our woes.

With love charlie xxx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks Katy A. I did not even do the ovulation test this month. opened the pack and then decided against it. only had two periods and i am starting to get neurotic already suppose i wont have a true cycle until i have a the next period at least......
oink i am going to hold out with the first stage on the bugaboo until the second week of august when my husband is on holiday...........sad aren't i! just don't want my little flower to grow up so quick.plus i don't even know how to fix it all together and seem to have mislaid all the instructions. i can not even work out how to fit the shopping bag on since taking it off last week....what a fool I am.
tried pop on baby rice day before yesterday and she ate it but not interested today. i just ordered a baby food blender/steamer/defroster from verbaudet today which should take about a week to get here and bought a new annabel karmel cook book so i will get started with the pureed carrots etc as soon as i get that. pop was 13. 4 last time. reckon will be 14lbs this week.x
candy i did post a message to you but it does not seem to show up? congratulations and love to you all. we love the name. very cute. who does he look like? where IS YOUR BIRTH STORY. CAN NOT WAIT TO READ IT. have read the bit about your waters breaking and being at home but nothing after that.x


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Charlie - just sending you loads of      

Love Fone xx  

Thinking of you during what must be a difficult time xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Charlie, with all my heart I pray that she continues to grow, you have been so strong and brave and no one deserves to have to make the deciisons you have, although an amnio must have been one of the hardest decision to make, their records are good and it can only help in the long run as you will be in a better position to help detect the future, I can feel the love in your post and pray for you all   

The rest of my post feels wrong right now.

Fone, my DH also went out to buy a unit, ours might have beenhomebase, its huge, but made so much difference to babys sleeping last night as its been so hard in this weather, don't envy you still carrying although sounds like it might not be much longer.  I hope that everything goes well and am glad you are in the best possible hands.

If you do get to use that tens (If its arrived), make sure you put it on early enough to allow it to build up, I am not 100% convinced it helped me as it has a level of uncomfortness of its own (But everyone is different) but it does need to build up with you.


Scarlet, I promise to write it soon, my waters didn't brake till I was in labour, that was the show part, thank god they didn't as full of marconi or whatever they call the poo babs do when distressed, needless to say when monitored our baby was chilled, so despite there fears I didn't end up with a c section.  He looks just like his dad... Scarlet you sound like me when it comes to prams xx

I have just put Jacob back down and need to grab so breakfast and a bath before he wakes as hes coming with me to reflexology, well we are all going, its my official due date today and I had a session booked to help me go into labour, the lady who does it, is amazing so lovely and would be great for her to meet him, hoping he will be content and not wanted to feed at that moment, so that I can hopefully get my body back in some order.

Everything is going well and I still can't stop kissing, looking and stroking him, I pray that each and everyone of us IUI ladies gets to feel this.

Minkey, must be lovely to start weaning, hard work I am sure, glad she liked the baby rice, despite the face.

Sorry not been able to read back any further

Thanks to all for my congrats, I really must dash.... hoping he doesn't wake while in the bath as I am giving DH a break from looking after us both /winks

Love to all C x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh Charlie, just seen your news.  I have everything crossed for you that the right bits start to grow as they should.             ^reiki

Thinking of you, take care,

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy,

Great to hear from you & so pleased that Jacob is bringing you so much joy already!

Minkey x

PS - Hi to everyone else, sorry can't stop to chat!


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Just popped in to say Congratulations to Candy on the birth of Jacob   
Was he two days early by any chance?? Only asking cos thats how many days my ds was.(14 yrs ago OMG)

Love NN xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks NN, that would have been spooky, no he was 6 days early, hope you are keeping well, do miss you  

Sorry no time for anything else, yet x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Candy

Just had a quick peak at the gallery and I've fallen in love.  

Jacob is just utterly gorgeous. You are such a lucky young lady. Enjoy every minute.

luv'n'hugs'n'sloppy wet kisses for Jacob

Murtle
xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

hey girls
Charlie - so sorry to read about whats been going on and hope the amnio went ok.  thinking of you hun (((((hugs)))))

Candy - ooh piccies in the gallery? can't wait to go and nose.  you sound so happy and amazingly together - most excellent, i'm so pleased for you.  Can't wait to hear the full birth story.

Fone - how are you doing hun? sorry to hear about all the scares you're having, I hope everything is ok and that you don't have to get taken in.  hope the A/C is helping.

Scarlet and Minkey - let us know how the weaning is going.  I should be thinking about it in the next month or so and have no idea what to do except puree pears.

We could do with that - we are down at my folks in Devon at the moment and it has been 32C, sooooo hot.  Lovely though and the boys are mostly sleeping so they have mostly handlded it very well, bless.  It's been lovely, been to the beach lots and had a very chilled out time.

My best friend came over today with her 6 month old twins and toddler.  Had a lovely time sitting in the sun in the garden and playing with babies.  So mad - we've been mates since we were 16 and never thought that we'd be sitting here with 5 beautiful children between us, we are definitely blessed.

hey NN - happy birthday to DD!

love to everyone else
will catch up properly when we're back home, think we're staying an extra day and going back on Saturday. 
xxx Kirsty


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Candy. Nice to read your post. I think like that when I look at Poppy. I am constantly showering her with kisses and nibbles. Just can't believe how lucky I am. She is just so soft and podgy I can't keep my mits off! It just makes you realise that it can happen to us all. When I think back to all those days of crying endlessly they seem like those days belong to someone else as I was a different person then. I was just consumed by my wants to be a new Mum. 
Sounds like you are getting on with it. How great you are still keeping up the reflexology. Nice to hear hubby is doing his bit which no doubt he loves. Taking care of his little family. Busy time but goes so fast.
I just read that Minkey is starting weaning and your baby is much older than mine..........i am just going to carry on as I know it is what my baby needs waking two or three times a night for a feed is definately a sign. Going to make all my own food from Organic vegatables and fruit like I did for my older daughter and try to do the best that way. SHE WAS A WHOPPER AT BIRTH. I see she is the biggest baby so far. I am still  10.6 and want to get back to 9stone. Should maximise my chances if I am slimmer and healthier. Obessed by babies aren't I! Just hoping that does not take so long.......in my fantasy mind I hope I am pregnant by Christmas. .....blah blah. everyone ignore me. i sound so greedy. I* think it is the only thing i ever wanted really, to be a Mum and have a happy family life. Might have something to do with the fact my day leaving my Mum for someone 6 years older than me and me feeling unloved by my mum.........
Do any of you new Mums have a holiday planned this year? I really do not fancy it with the weather being so hot. I am going to wait until next Easter. 
Hi to everyone.x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Candy - just looked on gallery and wow he is so cute! You must be a very proud mummy & daddy well done and i am soooo impressed with how well you are doing. Not so sure I'll be so capable and calm. Did you have reflexology throughout preg? i stopped at IUI and for 2ww then when BFP didn't go back as she isn't a maternal  just a normal one! did you see a special maternal or a normal one? thinking it may help me with present issues. Thanks again for your never failing support and love. 

Morgan - thanks for your love and support, it means lots to get these messages as it really lifts me, thanks lovie x. hope you're are still having a great time chillin out in Devon, sounds wonderful and the boys sound like they've had a good time too, friends to play with and everything, sounds bliss.

Minkey - thanks for your kind love and support, again it means loads to have you there. thanks hun x. 

Scarlett - i am sure you'll fall preg again soon. Sounds like Poppy is doing well, keep up the good work, you are surely a good mum! I'm not a new mum - mummy in training - but we have a hol in August which i cannot wait for! how about you?

Fone - thanks for your message of love and support. I hope you are doing ok. Any news? how is the aircon luxury helping your life! ha ha! I bet it is pure bliss. Lots of love and hope all your tests and appointments go well.   

Holly C - ta for PM, I've replied. you are a top girl for thinking of me. ta lol xx

Donna Taylor - ta also for PM, I've replied and thanks for thinking of me too. ta lol xx

We're just back in the waiting time for Tuesday to get here and have the Amnio. They will fast-track 3 of the results and from what friends have said they got the remaining results in about a week ish. So that is pretty good. 
Then it will be the longhaul to wait until early September for next US and poss an MRI to see what she has been up to!
Got some more pics at last scan so will try and put in gallery next week if you're interested. They were trying out a new scanner and it had a 3D-4D option on it, what a treat to see our lil girlie in 4D too!
(Us fertility girls are so used to waiting i guess it should be a doddle!)

Well better bog off and do some chillin, work is manic but hoping to get whole day off today as worked a fair few of my 12hr days the rest of this week and think I've kept enough clients happy to allow a day of luxury - not at blooming work!

LOl to all and thanks for helping to put a smile on my face again! Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

It's very quiet on here, hope everyone is OK?

Charlie - hope the wait isn't getting to much for you & I have everything crossed for you tomorrow  

Scarlet - don't worry about the weaning, I have left it this long because Agatha has shown no signs of needing it.  In fact she still isn't interested, so after a week of trying various things I have given up for the time being!  But she is 6 months next week, so I have to start again then whatever.. We have had Agatha in the second stage of her Bugaboo since 5 months, she was getting really bored in the carrycot!  But, have to admit DH did the conversion for me - I would never have managed it myself!!

Morgan - like Scarlet I am following the Annabel Karmel weaning book because it is an idiot's guide!! Tells you have to puree each individual vegetable & fruit, I recommend it!

Candy - how are you getting on?  Feeding, sleeping etc?  Let us know if you get a minute!

Hope everyone else is OK?

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey everyone
Minkey - hope the weaning goes better next week - sounds like Agatha likes things as they are!  Will look out for that book as several people have recommended it.

Scarlet - good luck trying again soon.  dh isn't into going abroad this year either but we had a great time in Devon.

Candy - how are you and Jacob doing?  tell all

ok, oli has woken up again - i don't think he wants this nap at all  
gotta run girls
xxx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks charliezoom. the days are flying by. i suppose they are for everyone pregnant or new mummy.
i have started poppy on special baby yoghurts and she seems to like them. i have ordered what sounds like a fab thing, a babycook from verbaudet. it steams/cooks/defrosts/purees - the lot. so i am ready to go as soon as that arrives. got my ice cube trays just got to get one of those bags to carry the food in so it stays fresh. cool bag thingy. have my spoons an bowls. 
i have not arranged a holiday as we are moving house early august and things will be pretty hectic. can't afford it either but next year will do a holiday at easter and one in the summer........depending what happens on the bump side etc but wont let trying stand in my way.
hired a film last night aviator with leonardo decaprio which i thought was rather rubbish. disappointed really. went to the flicks last friday with my friend and watched war of the worlds. loved it. kept me scared and holding onto my chair. not my normal choice but i must say it was fairly good.
anyone seen anything good at the cinema lately?
how do you girls cope with twins. must be very organised.x
how are you getting on candy?


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi there everyone,

Charlie - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow all day, hoping things go well for you. Hope you enjoyed your extra day off last week.  How long are you expecting to work before maternity leave?  HOpe you are feeling well in yourself!

Candy - hope the reflexology went well.  Do they do reflexology for babies too? LIke baby massage?  Or is it more for your relaxation?  Hope things are going well for you all at home and that Jacob has settled into his family life!  How are you doing with the sleepless nights?

Morgan - you sound so happy and contented with your little boys.  So pleased things are going well for you.  I have stashed away the name of that weaning book for future information, certainly seems to come recommended!

Minkey - I bet Agatha looks all grown up in the new position of her Bugaboo!  Amazing how quickly things progress!  I'm sure she'll take to weaning very soon, it must be such a change for them!

Scarlet - Sorry you didn't enjoy Aviator, can't say I've seen it though, nor have I seen War of the Worlds.  I would like to go and see the new Charlie and the Chocolate factory film though, even though it is meant for children!!  I love the book and the clips I've seen look good and it has been directed by Tim Burton who did Nightmare Before Christmas and James and the Giant Peach which I enjoyed... 

I'm afraid any interesting news is pretty thin from me as I'm on bedrest with occasional trips to the hospital for a change.  I am now going in every other day and have been put on blood pressure tablets.  I was put on the a monitor today though and the midwife said there was a trace of regular but small contractions!!!! She said not to get too excited as they may not develop for a while yet, but she did say that things appeared to be moving on!!  Watch this space!!  These last few weeks/days seem to drag on and on!!

Well, love to all not mentioned personally,

From Fone xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
Myles has just had his third lot of injections  
It is so horrid holding them while they are 'harpooned' isn't it?!  

I asked the HV about my hair as it is all falling out! I am going to need a wig if it carries on falling out as much as it is, is that happening to anyone else?

Charlie- Hope you are ok and things went ok for you today

Candy- How is everything, I loved having reflexology, I was so relaxed afterwards I could sleep for the whole day, not any more!

Fone- I hope you are managing to put your feet up and not be too bored, have you read the Harry otter book? that would keep you still for a few hours!

Scarlet- I had to use the rain cover on the bugaboo yesterday for the first time, it looks really good, just like a bubble!! Myles kept looking at me as if I was someone else, maybe the plastic distorted his view!!! Have you had to use yours yet?

Got to go, Myles has woken up screaming, I bet his little legs are sore!

Hope everyone else is ok
Love from
Oink and Piglet x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey everyone
Oink - sorry about the jabs.  Still, they are over now for a while at least.

I think the hair loss is normal as its your body returning to normal after not shedding any hair while you're pregnant.  Pretty distressing though I bet.

Fone - good to hear from you and sorry you're stuck on bedrest.  Definitely the best place for you at the moment, keep that bp down.  Can you get comfortable at all?  I found the last couple of weeks so hard - lying, sitting, standing - everything was uncomforatabhle.  Still, I reckon your babies will turn up this weekend.  I reckon Saturday.  
Must be a pain going into hospital every other day, especially as I imagine getting in and out of a car is pretty hard now too!
Would love to see Charlie and the Chocolate Factory too.  I love the book too but mainly I admit I think Johhny Depp is a HOTTIE, although I think in this film he looks a bit odder than usual.

Charlie - hope you are holding up ok.  Must be hellish having to wait for the amnio results.  I know we get used to having to wait, going through tx and all, but it doesn't get any easier so I hope you are ok.

Megan - how are you doing in Singapore?  Have you got yourselves sorted yet?  Must be hard not knowing anyone.

Candy - hope things are going well with you and Jacob.

36 - how are you doing?  How was that holiday?

everyone else - hello!

Just posted a piccie of me and my boys on holiday in the gallery.
I was supposed to be going out to meet a friend this afternoon but I can't get hold of her - looks like she forgot   so I guess I'll just have to carry on reading Harry Potter 6 while the boys are napping.  Forget the washing up, washing, piles of soggy muslins, bins to empty.....I'm off!
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone,

Hope everyone is well?  We are having Agatha christened on Sunday so I have spent most of the week tidying & getting ready for that - we have about 50 people coming to the house afterwards for a party - and only a tiny house!  Please keep your fingers crossed for a dry day, or I am stuffed!

I have been very naughty & booked a cleaner to come along today to do the house - I haven't given it a proper clean since I had her so the place is pretty filthy.  But never seem to get the chance to do it myself. The last time I did any serious cleaning was when I was 8 months pregnant - I must have been "nesting2 because I scrubbed the house from top to bottom.

My work have contacted me this week about a job to go back to.  I mentioned a few weeks back that I was being made redundant, well they have another position that I might be suitable for now.  I had got it in my head that I wasn't going back to work until January & now it might be alot sooner  .  Still I keep thinking that I have to go back sometime so when does not really matter.  I have moved my nursery place to January so hope they can still take her if I need it earlier.

Charliezoom - hope you & everything is OK?
Fone - hope the trips to the hospital aren't getting you down, it will all be worth it very soon!
NL - hope you & Thomas are OK
Candy - how is Jacob getting along?

Love to everyone else, sorry run out of time for any more personals

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks so much for your love and kind messages. You are really helping me stay sane through this, I hope you know how much I appreciate having you all there. XXX   

Fone - thanks for your support. How are you doing? Are you enjoying the bed rest or a bit bored of day time telly?! I really hope that the Hosp visits aren't too much of a bind. Nice to hear mini contractions have started i am impressed, you're body is preparing! How are you feeling, do you feel ready for the lil ones to come into your life? You are gonna be such a top mum!  My day off last week didn't quite go as planned but to be expected really, had to do more explaining and reassuring to parents and etc about lil one. See below for account of last few days, all went well, helped by your thoughts I am sure. I'm not sure how long I'll work until maternity leave, i was anticipating leaving 1 month before but DH would like me to start cutting hours down a bit now and try to work 1 or 2 days less a week then stop at least 1 month before due date. It kinda depends on how I feel and how business is. If we can afford to get some more help in or get my work done OK with the staff we have.
Oink - So sorry about the jabs it is really hard seeing them go through all that, you brave mummy! Has your hair calmed a little, it must be alarming even if you know it is quite normal, I guess it looks like such a lot. Do get it checked out though to put your mind at rest. thanks for your thoughts.
Morgan - Saw your piccie, you all look lovely & very chilled! thanks for your support.
Minkey - thanks for your love, reiki and support. You're great! How are you all? is Agatha OK? Just read your post as I was about to post mine! Wow Christening sounds sooo exciting! I will keep all my mind focused on a dry day, where do you live? Good on you with the cleaner save yourself the agro girl go for it! Job sounds interesting, is it full time? It is such a hard one but I am sure you'll know if it is right for you. At least it is good for self esteem that they contacted you. 
Candy - how are you and Jacob doing? He is so lovely! Any more reflexology sessions? I really hope all is going well for you all and you are getting some rest between feeds. 
LOL to all and sorry if I missed anyone.xxx

Amnio went well, we had the head of ultrasound & a ob/gyn consultant doing procedure. Our lil tyke put her foot over the end of needle so they couldn't get fluid out for a second or two!  She moved around and kicked lots for the rest of Tuesday so very reassuring. They are fast tracking most common 3 rest will be up to 3 wks dependant on how fast the cultures grow.
They had a good look at her head and lil monkey would only show one angle of it. They are very positive that she shows no other signs and they doubt Amnio will throw up anything plus they are really positive that the corpus callosum may be there but realise they are not as experienced as the Fetal Med Centre at this diagnosis - so hope they are right that would be the toppest outcome!! Chatted to Fetal Med Centre re: some questions they can answer some and are asking to have a 2wk check on Monday PM to see progress. We're hoping to combine with an appointment to see the Neonatologist to answer remaining questions.
I've been on bed rest for two days - quite pleasant to be forced to stop and rest. Not used to that when you co-run a busy company it is very a nice experience! Did have to take a couple of calls yesterday mind! I'm working on one project from home today then hoping to chill with my telly and mags again.

Really hope you guys are all well and enjoying cooler weather! I can't thank you all enough for helping me through this.

LOL Charlie, DH & Lil one xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just wanted to send        to Charliezoom for Monday.

How horrible for you to have this worry. Really hoping you get good news. It sounds pretty promising after your scan with consultant and head of ultrasound.

Thinking of you....  

Love Molly
x

PS.  to mums & babies & mummies-to-be....


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Charlie - it is great to hear you sounding so positive about everything, you are one strong lady and I have such admiration!!  Pleased to hear the scan showed some promising signs.  Will be continuing to think of you throughout the next few days and weeks.  Make the most of the bedrest, have to say, I'm making the most of mine, it wont be long before we are both up to our armpits in baby things and dreaming of the the time we were told to sit down!!!   Bless your DH, sounds like he is very caring, might not be a bad idea if you can manage it pacing yourself by dropping a day or so a week.  I know after about 24 weeks I started feeling so tired and my feet got sore and everything began to feel much more awkward!  The other benefit could be using those extra days to get ready for your lil one, by the time you are past 35 weeks you really wont want to do anything much at all!!!

Minkey - how exciting!! A christening!!  Have you bought Agatha a new outfit, and more to the point, have you got something special for you to wear?!!  Have you managed to get back close to your pre-pregnancy weight yet?  I know I'm looking forward to getting back to my wardrobe, not sure how long it will take!  Good on you for getting a cleaner, I think that is a great idea!!  MY mum was suggetsing getting a cleaner in for the first couple of months after the twins are born, I haven't booked anyone, but I'm certainly keeping it in the back of my mind!  I really hopethe weather is good for you, I think Saturday is meant to be a bit rough, but should be a bit better by Sunday.  If not, just give each guest a black bin bag to wear and send them outside anyway!!  

Morgan - loved the photo in the gallery, even DH went "Aah" he can't wait for the twins to arrive, and everytime I show him a photo he gets more and more excited!!  I'm reading HArry Potter 6 too, only on Chapter 5 so far, but I've heard it is meant to be the best so far!!  what do you think?

Oink - What a brave boy Myles is to get through his jabs, and what a brave mummy you are too!!  I'm really not looking forward to that experience when ours are born.  Must be the hardest thing!  Hope your hair has settled down.  I'm sure I'll have the same problem, my hair has got really thick during pregnancy, so sure the whole lot will fall out as soon as the twins are born, must be a bit weird though!

Well we were back in hospital today for check ups.  The blood pressure tablets are working which is great adn everything else is stable, so providing I keep doing the same as I have been for last couple of weeks ie. nothing!!, things should remain calm for a while longer.  Next appointment next MOnday for full tests and checks, then again on Thursday with a scan too!  Other than that, no real news.

Hope everyone is well and happy,

Love Fone xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Charlie - thinking of you - hope it all has a happy ending - sounds a bit more positive.  Enjoy the rest!!

Lots of love Jess xxx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi everyone. Fone I think Charlie and the Chocolate Factory sounds ace. I will definately go and see that. I have an older child who is coming up to 4 so I think she will enjoy it to. Do you know when it is out? She is going to see Madagascar soon and it is her first time at the cinema.
Oink I have used my raincover a few times. I must say it is really good as it covers all the pram and hardly any other rain covers do that which in turn leaves peeps with a soggy pram. It is very annoying once autumn steps in. I need to order the cosy toes for the bugaboo but will wait until September to do that as it is too hot at the moment.
I am getting Poppy christened too. We are having a BBQ in our garden of our new house. We have lots of people coming so it will be a big celebration. I am so excited about it all. My pregnancy lard is starting to come off. I have gone from 11.6 to 10.4 in 6 weeks. So I am hoping to be something like 9.10 by the time the christening comes. Will get my hair done and have a St Tropez. Think after all the stress of getting pregnant it will be a special celebration for us. 
YES my hair is falling out constantly. It is all over the house on the floor in the bed in the pram the car. you name it. so awful I was like this with my second pregnancy and found it was like that for about 6 mths! takes a while for my body to get back to normal.
Good luck with giving birth hopefully this week.x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello, just back from hols and haven't really had time to catch up so sorry no real pms - other than to say a big congratulations to Candy on the safe arrival of Jacob!  you must be over the moon (and exhausted!).

Had a gp appointment today, all seems ok but my blood pressure is up again - though I think that is more to do with the migraine I had yesterday evening after a gruelling 10 hour journey (it was only greece, but with transfer times, check in having to be 3 hours early and the flight it went on too long)!  Doctor said my womb is higher than he would expect for the dates but with an IUI baby you know your dates!  He then said it could be unexpected twins - but again, we've had three scans now so I doubt it is that.  My family have had large babies (9 + pounds) so I'm just going to unlucky!

anyway, I'll catch up properly soon.  lots of love  rachael


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning Mummy's and Mummy's to be

Sorry for not posting for so long but after our hospital scare with Thomas we then had childcare problems! Despite having met our childminder when I was 6 months pregnant at the last minute she told us that because someone else's hours hadn't worked out she was having their daughter on a wednesday and no longer had room for Thomas one day a week. To cut a v. long story short, after a lot of tears, anger and worry we have found someone who can have him for all of the time we need and she seems absolutely lovely. I think he will be a lot happier with her and get more attention. So in the end it has probably worked out for the best but I could have done without the stress. I felt so let down as I had invested a lot of time gettting to know this other women and I resent her for making me spend so much time at the end of my maternity leave looking for alternative care and making me cancel plans I'd made. She assured us on many occasions that Thomas' place was safe and it was fine to sign contract in July. My advice to everyone is that when you find someone make sure you sign a contract asap..however nice and genuine they seem. Anyway I've taken great delight in leaving her an ansaphone message for when she get back from her hols saying that actually we don't want her at all as I've found much more appropriate care!!!! Phew got that off my chest  

Well only 2 weeks left for me on Mat. leave   the time has gone so quickly. Yesterday was my last day just the two of us together as DH is on hols now. I think it'll be easier going back to work knowing DH is with him until Sept. I just hope DH is prepared for me phoning evey half hour to see how they are! We have started weaning Thomas even though milk seems to be enough, he's put on 2.2lb (1kg) in 3 weeks!

Right end of my news..time for a few personals

Charlie..pleased to hear that Monday went ok and that they were reassuring. I hope you don't have to wait too long for the results. Thinking of you  

Fone - sounds like things are happening at your end!! I'm going on holiday on Friday, any chance of having them before then so I don't have to spend my whole week away wondering!!! Good luck!

Candy - hope you and the gorgeous boy are both well and not too tired. Isn't it your sister's wedding soon? It was great to see yours and Jacob's photo

Minkey - how is the weaning going, what foods have you tried Agatha on? Hope the christening goes well, I didn't realise you can get cleaners as a oe off...given me an idea for the next time my mum comes to stay!

Rachel MD - Hope your migraine has gone and that your BP was high as a result of that. Did you have a fab time on Holiday?

Morgan -  lovely to see the photo of you and the boys on holiday, hope you are all well.

Oink -  we are doing our best to catch Myles up, 1 Kg in 3 weeks! My hair is still falling out loads too. I was so worried at first as no one had warned me it happened.

Aussie Meg - hope you are ok and that the move wasn't too stressful?

Scarlet - great to hear all your news. Hope you are settling in to your new house. You've one really well losing all that weight. I lost a lot early on but now I am staying about the same. My boobs can add a couple of lbs depending on the time of day! 

Big hello to 36, Elly and anyone else I've forgotten (sorry!) 

Well we are out for a meal tonight..1st one since Thomas was born! Really looking forward to it, going out with some friends for a meal to celebrate our anniversary and friends birthday. Our next door neighbours are baby sitting, they were so excited that we asked them and then disappointed to hear he'd be asleep!

Love Northern Lass x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya all,

NL - have a top time tonight and Happy Anniversary! Enjoy! (I'm sure you will). Sorry Childcare has been such a nightmare but so glad it turned out best in the end. Is DH school teacher so off until Sept? That is a great help! Hope work goes well when you go back. Thanks for your well wishes.

Rachel MD- how's the migraine, has it cleared? So hope it has and that the b/p sorts out. Sounds like you are on for a big baby then!

Jess P - Thanks hun, sorry didn't reply to PM was on bed rest etc. sorry! How are wedding plans going? Sounds like ISIS are giving you so much more support, how is it going?

Molly W - thanks for your thoughts they are appreciated.

Candy - how are you and lil man doing? really hope it is all excellent.

Minkey - got it all crossed for tomorrow for the weather to be fine! Enjoy your day i bet it will be fab! LOL xx

Thanks to all for your help with this tough time, you are all helping me keep a calm head about it all.

We had the fast track results yesterday am - it is Down's Syndrome. we went into serious shock. 
Went to hospital to see Midwife and Consultant. The consultant was great, really apologetic for getting our hopes up that it wasn't Down's, she could see no markers and was sure it wasn't any Chromosomal abnormality as did the Fetal Med Dr. 
We have got our appointment Monday at the Fetal Medical Centre to see a Neonatologist and the consultant for another scan. The situation is a bit tough as we need to know if the ventricularmegaly has a major affect with Down's (Down's is the cause of it) if it will get worse and what this will mean to her. There is still the issue of wether she has a Corpus Callosum and if she hasn't what this will mean to her also. We also have to have her heart checked out a bit more as she runs a big chance of having a heart problem with Down's. We are left waiting and not knowing again. 
Many tears   lots of anxiety and very hard decisions to make of wether we can keep her if prognosis is good or wether we have to do the tough job of letting her be free if that is better for her.
Everyone around us is very sad for us but supportive in whatever way this turns for us. The team at the hospital have been so great and very supportive. This is surely not the situation you expect to find yourself in on the ecstatic day of a BFP.

I am sorry to bring a downer to you all but hope you can be here for us and continue with your wonderful and much needed support to us all.

More news Monday/Tuesday.

Charlie xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Dear Charlie

I just wanted to say I am thinking of you. I am so sory to hear the results weren't what you were expecting, especially after the results last week. I'm sure I can speak on behalf of all of us, that we are here for you. I hope the people you see on Monday are able to give you the answers to your questions.

Take care, Love N. Lass x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

dear charlie
thinking of you t this very sad and difficult time. i can not even contemplate how hard this is for you both.
scarlet


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh Charlie, I don't know what to say other than me and DH are thinking and praying so much for you and your DH at this impossibly hard time.  Just taking one hour at a time and one day at a time must be the only way you are coping.  You are such a strong and positive person and I have enormous admiration for you.  Keep us posted and know that we are there with you in thought and spirit.

Much, much love to you,

From Fone xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Charlie,

So so sorry that it's been bad news.  I've PMd you.

Thinking of you, hun.

Jess xxxxxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

charlie i am so so sorry to here your news, i cant begin to think of hoe you feel i am heartbroken for you  love sunny24xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Charlie,I am so so sorry to hear your news,thinking of you at this time xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Charlie and dh

Just wanted to add my thoughts in this difficult time.

I'm so sorry to see the news about your little one. I cannot imagine what you must be feeling and the hard decisions your being faced with.

Be strong for each other and your little one. The decision you make will be the right one for you all

Love Starr xxxxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Charlie

I am so sorry to hear your news. WIshing there was more I could say or do. There are two ladies on the site who ahve been through this that seem very helpful. They are Thinkpositive and Lollypop67. If you pm them or start a thread they will certainly be able to provide some support. Here is the link that gives you their contacts.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,18791.msg348934.html#msg348934

Blessings
Megan


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie,

So sorry to hear your news was not as you had hoped for.  My thoughts are with you & your DH & we are all here to support you & any decisions that you make.

Take care honey bun.

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Charlie
Just seen your post and I am so sorry to hear about the results.  I hope that the scan at your appt today gives you clearer information helps you and dh make sense of it all.  Whatever you decide to do, we are all here for you and will support you in any way we can.  You have been through so much to even get to this point and it can only have made you stronger.

Make sure you and dh look after each other - thinking of you
xxx
Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie, i can only echo what the other girls have worded so well, we are hear to support you no matter what, only you two with the support of the professionals can decide what happens next and what would be best for you and your little one, i have no idea how hard this is for you, its one of those situations, that unless you have been there you can't know, not that i would wish this on anyone, i pray that with every day you get stronger and together you can get through anything, all my love.


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Charlie, there isn't much more that I can add from what the others have said.  You and your husband are in my prayers.

love Rachael


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

charlie and dh, am so sorry that you are in such an awful position just now, i cannot imagine for one minute what you are going through. you are being so brave and so selfless - look at you posting your wishes to everyone else before posting your own news.
i pray that you can find the strength to get through this and make the decisions that are right for you both.
i looked out this link from a couple of months ago - thought it might be helpful 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,29026.0.html

much love
kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I hope all mummies and mummies to be are well and lil ones growing good.
Minkey - did the christening go well? did the weather hold? Bet it was fab.
Candy - good to hear from you. How are you doing? Is feeding going well?
Everyone - thanks so so much for your messages PM's and support. Most of all your love. DH sends big thanx too. We have really needed you all and you have not failed us.

Monday 25th July ...
We had our appointment yesterday at the Fetal Medical Centre. Had to see Neonatologists before scan which was hard so met for about 1hr discusing possible outcomes and thought it best to have scan later that afternoon then go back and see them today. The outcome of this meeting was not great but we were prepared to keep lil one if the swelling in her head was the same or better or marginally worse. We had received the info of what much worse meant but hoped that this would not be the case. They didn't think that the scan would show much change at this stage. They also explained that so much of her prognosis would be hard to judge until later in pregnancy or even at birth. So a very hard meeting and a lot to take in.  

We got called for the scan earlier than expected as the consultant had managed to see us early. The Neonatologist came in too.

First signs of her head and we knew what was going to be said it was self explanatory. Her state had gone from Mild to Severe. The posterior ventricles had swollen from 12.9mm to 17mm and the anterior from a safe and normal range to 13mm in just 2wks! This leaves hardly any space for her little brain to grow and develop as over half of her head is taken up by swelling. The neonatologist stood with her hands over her face in shock.

The consultant confirmed that their was also no sign of her Corpus Callosum and that this adds to her prognosis being very poor. 

She has Down's Syndrome, Hydrocephalus (moderate-severe Ventricularmegaly) and Agenesis of the Corpus Callosum meaning she will be severely mentally and physically handicapped if she even makes it that far.

Just to help you understand that the ACC and the Hydrocephalus are being caused by the Down's. With Down's you may get a heart defect or liver problem or bowl problem which are awful but can be operated on. But with our lil one all else is fine and hers has affected her brain and I'm afraid we can't function without one.

We felt very sure that we had been shown a definitive and obvious sign for a reason and that she is ready to go now and not prolong it. I doubt she will make it to full term, if she did what is life going to be like when you don't know you are living it?

We are making the horrendous decision to end this pain for her now. Set her spirit free to find a new home, hopefully a functioning body and a fantastic life. As DH said maybe she will come back to us one day, who knows. She needs to be free of this suffering. 

On our way home we went to both sets of parents, phoned my sister, DH's will be told today as away, went to see our friends and business partners to explain the situation. They are all upset for us but very supportive. Totally understand that we are at the end of the road with this. We are in touch with ARC and getting leaflets for our parents. Mark's sister will have to tell our 3 nieces. My sister goes for her Nuchal tonight at the same Fetal Med Centre. 
Can this year get any worse... it really can only get better... it don't get worse than this does it?

We have to make the necessary arrangements with the hospital & fetal med centre then sort a funeral etc. I never thought I'd have to bury my own child.

We have to see if the Amnio shows up anything else and see a genetic councellor re: future pregnancies.

I feel so sad, devastated, confused. I am so very scared for the next bit which I dread, it's such a cruel thing to go through, I don't want to bring you down anymore by being graphic about the physical stuff. We feel like this is some serial tape we are watching a bit like watching Holby City. I go from strong to crying bucket fulls to sad to almost relieved for her. 
What a terrible ending to such happy news 5 1/2 months ago. We wanted her so much, she is so loved and adored, our precious daughter. 

Hopefully we'll be able to try for a new angel soon.

Please keep in touch. 

Lots of love,

Charlie & DH xxx  
22Wks 6 days


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh Charlie

I am so very sorry to read your post. Sadly, you really have no other option. Fate has dealt you a very cruel hand.  

You are very brave and caring and I hope that you and DH can find the strength to come through this together, with the support of your family and friends (and your cyber friends).

We are all thinking of you. 

With much love
Molly
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Charlie 
I really don't know what to say,this is so unfair,but I do think you are doing the right thing for your little one.
What an awful situation to be in,thinking of you,we are all here for you if we can help in any small way.
I know Lolly went through a very similar thing,you can find her on the male factor thread on the ICSI forum.
Thinking of you at this time xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Dear Charlie

This is so sad. I am so very sorry for you and DH. This must be the hardest thing for you both to go through.

You have been wondefully brave through all of this. I hope you find the strength to try again. Yor precious lil angel will know how much she was loved and adored.

You are both in my thoughts and prayers.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh Charlie

You are a wonderful mummy to do the right thing by your daughter and I am sure she will watch over you forever. I hope that you and DH find strength in each other as you go through this and that your family give you all the support you need. 

Wishing there was more I could say.

Love
Megan


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Charlie and DH, such heartbreaking news for you.  Words simply don't go far enough at these times.  You have been so very brave and as Megan said, a truly wonderful mummy for your little angel.  I pray you will feel the strength of love and support around you from family and friends.  Thinking of you, your DH and your dear daughter at this most awful time.  

Much, much love and heartfelt sympathy,  

from Fone xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Charlie

I am so sorry that you're facing such a difficult decision.  If you decide that the best thing you can do is to let her go then I think it's a very brave and selfless decision.  You and your family are in my thoughts.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Charlie

So sorry to hear your news.

I totally think you are doing the right thing.

Here's a big to you and DH.

Take Care we are all thinking of you and DH

Jane12


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Dear Charlie,
I just wanted to say that I'm so, so sorry and that you are all in my thoughts.
Much love, C xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Charlie 
I am so sorry to read your post.  You and dh have made such a brave decision.  You have done everything you can for her and I guess its just not her time.  HOpe you get all the love and support you need to get through this.
xxx
love
Kirsty


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Charlie and DH
I am so, so, so sorry, your daughter will go to the best place ever, and that is where ever you decide is the nicest place for her, my Dad is at a never ending optics bar!!!!

Let me know if there is anything I can help you with, I am nearly always on line at some time every day

Take care
I am thinking of you and DH

Lots of love and hugs
Oink x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Charliezoom, your words are heartbreaking to read. It must be one of the worst things ever to go through. My thoughts will always be with you and your husband. Like you said you have gone from complete happiness to the lowest point. There is no doubt about it that you are doing the right thing but going through the most difficult time.
Forever in our thoughts your little baby girl. Going to a better place.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Charlie

I'm so sorry. It's a heartbreaking decision for you both to make.

Your angel will be with you for ever.

You're all in my thoughts

Love Starr xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Charlie,

I really dont know what to write   
Your post is so full of love for your daughter, and i Think you are an incredibly 
brave mummy,

I will tell my angels to keep a look out and make sure she is well looked after,
Sending  lots of Love,

Looby xxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

charlie and dh
thinking of you at this truly difficult time
much love 
caroline xxxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Charlie and DH

I wanted to echo what everyone else has said and that I am thinking of you and sending you a big hug. You are being so brave and thinking of everyone else's needs as well as your own. Take care of yourself and I know your daughter will always hold a special place in your heart.  
Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh Charlie & DH,

I don't know what words are any good at this time.  You are so brave and your precious baby daughter loves you so much and knows you are doing the best for her.   

You are in my thoughts,  take care

Minkey xx


----------



## KatyA (Aug 28, 2004)

Charlie,

I am so sorry that you are going through this , I have been crying for you all too. Words are not enough to express how sad and heartbreaking this must be for you. Sorry I have not been around to support you through it but we are all here if and when you need us.  

Thinking of you.

Love - Katy.
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

charlie - my heart goes out to you, i am sitting here in tears wondering how on earth you managed to type such an amazing post whilst your heart is being torn apart
life is so cruel, but you have still been your little girls mummy, even for a short time, and as a mummy you are making the best decision for her
sending you and dh much love and strength to get through the coming days

kj


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Charlie and your dh, I am so sorry to hear your news and having to make that awful decision with heartache and pain whichever path you could have chosen.  All of three of you are in my thoughts.

love Rachael md


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

So, so sorry Charlie - really praying you'll be ok.

(I've PMd you)

DP & me thinking of all 3 of you,

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just wanted to say that I'll not be posting for a week as we are off on holiday.

Charlie and Dh you will be in my thoughts...wish there was something I could say or do to help.

Love to you all, Northern Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I hope you are all OK, I keep thinking of Charlie & getting so sad  .  It feels wrong to post anything else with her going through this dreadful time, but I wanted to make sure everyone else is OK too?

Minkey x


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Still thinking of you Charlie!!    

Difficult to know what to write, as nothing seems appropriate at the moment!  But thought I would write a brief update on our situation...

We had our consultation at the hospital today.  In a nutshell, we are booked for a membrane sweep next Thursday and if that doesn't work, the following Monday (8th August) we have been given a date for being induced.  (unless of course things happen by themselves before that!).

Love Fone xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello all
Been thinking about Charlie too and don't really know what to write.
just wanted to check in and see if everyone is ok
xxx Kirsty


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Fone
Just wanted to wish you good luck before I left for my week away. Look forward to catching up with your news!

Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh Charlie,my heart really does go out to you. 

I've realy not been around for a while due to various problems but having just seen your news I wanted you to know how sad I am for you and how amazed by your courage I am.

You and DH are wonderful people and will get the chance to be a Mummy and Daddy again.

So sorry I cannot do anything to ease the pain...... 

Sarah.

PS.Hi to all my fellow IUI buddies-will try to catch up with you all later.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I know its hard to carry on posting stuff when Charlie is going through hell at the moment, Charlie we are all praying for you   

Fone, please don't feel you can't tell us your news, its been a worrying time for you as of late and we are here to support you, I hope the sweep starts things off for you and that you don't have to be induced, either way, woudl like to wish you lots and lots of luck, can't wait to hear your news.

Jacob is gaining weight nicely hes 3 weeks today and when weighed MOnday just gone, he was 9lb 6, he was 7lb 8 when born, hes a real chunkster .... I am enjoying him very much, but and no there are no buts .... its just he does suffer very bady with what can only be classed as colic, it lasts for around 3 hours a night and its heartbreaking, the white goods appliances, no longer manage to calm him, that we have resorted to taking him out for a drive... a long drive as when the car stops he wakes screaming, I hate seeing him in pain and not being able to help, the fact he will grow out of it, is of little comfort when hes crying real tears, drawing his legs to his stomach in pain, screaming.... and you love him so much,we know now that if we can just get him past it each night he will be ok and I know I have to stay strong, but its very hard not to cry...luckily my DH is being a real tower of strength.

Hes only 3 weeks and has been through so much, Not only has he had to adjust to being in the real world, 1st I had to go antibiotics, which despite going on the ones that went through to baby least, he was so unsettled for the 5days I was on them and his poo was quite green   apparently showing the antibiotics were going through to him, then after a hearing test at the hospital we had 24-36hours of projectile vomiting, I am convinced he picked up a bug he was unable to keep anything down, which mean he was starving and we had to just feed him tiny amounts and keep him upright for hours and to top it off the discomfort hes in at night, which has been at its worst the last week and infacol does not seem to help him, although there are many many theorys on why they are like this, brain overload, immature digestive system being just a few things, I am not asking for any sympathy as its just one of those things but if any of you went through this, how did you cope emotionally seeing your world in such distress ?

I wouldn't change Jacob for anyone and will never wish that I had a more settled baby, just hope we can find new ways each night to settle him.

This is really the 1st chance I have had to get online in ages, never thought time would be so hard to find, hoping all the other mummies and mummies to be are well, all my love and hugs Candy x

PS 36 so great to hear from you, we have missed you, kisses to immy, hope you are all ok x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Candy. My heart goes out to you. You must be so distraught.

I occasionally see new mums with very colicy babies and there really is very little that can be done. Please be assured that it will pass and that whilst it is very distressing for baby Jacob it is not causing him any long term harm.

Things we recommend breastfeeding mums is to try and see if it is something in their diet that is passing through the milk that may  be causing it. Sometimes, baby might be lactose intolerant and so cutting out all dairy from your diet may help. It may be worth trying that for a week to see if there is any improvement but check with your health visitor as it is of prime importance that you get a balanced diet. Also cut down on caffeine, chocolate and spicy foods and veg that give you wind, such as cabbage, cauli, broccoli and sprouts (yuk).

Rope in your/dh parents to sit with him for a few hours whilst you catch up on your sleep as you both must be shattered. 

I hope he feels better soon.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello All,

Charlie - thinking of you x

Fone - good to hear your news, & I hope that the sweep goes OK next week.

Candy - oh, I feel for you, it is horrible when they cry .  Try to think that it doesn't all mean bad, it is just the only way they have to talk to you at the moment.  Sorry, I can't really offer any advice on colic specifically as Agatha never suffered from it.  Have you tried a dummy?  I was very against these before I had Agatha but it really calmed her down when she was in a real state in the early weeks.  We took it away from her at 3 months to ensure she would not get hooked.   Other things that used to settle Agatha when she was in a state were:
1. Singing
2. Swaddled tightly & rocked
3. Dummy
4. Sucking my finger
5. Lying her on me on her tummy (although not in her cot of course)
6. The hoover or my hair dryer

Failing all of that colic will pass - try to keep that at the forefront when you are enduring it.
Well, he must be feeding well though, what a great weight gain so far!  Are you feeding him?  

NL - hope you have a great holiday x

Agatha's christening went well although it was very wet.  I will try to change her picture to one of her on the day.  She is now 6 months, where does the time go?

Hope everyone else is OK, sorry no more, she keeps getting stuck on her tummy when sleeping & can't roll back over..........

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Murtle, I have read about diet and although I don't drink caffiene, I do eat chocolate so will cut that out from tomorrow, bit late to stop today as I have eaten a fair bit   I also heard about the dairy, I do eat a fair bit of cheese to, think I will try the not caffiene this week and dairy next as I love my special K in the morning.... thanks for re-iterating the long term harm, I did ask the health visitor if this can effect him, imagined him being permanetly scared, hoping you are getting plenty of rest  

Minkey, the hoover, tumble dryer and extractor fan, work when hes tired and upset, but don't really seem to touch him when hes in a real colicy state  ... as for my hairdryer, its so quiet, I might need to invest in an industrial one !!! lol, he does love being on his tummy, on mine as but again when hes colicy it doesn't help .... I am against a dummy, but must admit I did try one, but he doesn't know what to do with it and again, when hes that upset he doesn't suck onto anything, i.e hes on off the nipple like hes headbutting me  I am feeding him yes, hes a real porker xx hoping Agatha, gets stronger so she can turn back over, any more piccies ? OMG 6months !!! glad the christening went well, how many godparents did you have ?

NL, have a fab holiday, we want all the goss on your return.

Oink, Aussie & Kim, thanks for the pm's will try and reply at the weekend xx








I am just at work as one of the guys is leaving, so popped in to say goodbye, J is a sleep in his car seat, would get him out as hes looks uncomfy, but hoping DH will be ready to go soon, great chance to get online though !


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Sorry to hear Jacob's been so upset Candy - it is heartbreaking.  I've just been through a terrible few days with Robin crying all the time during the day and evening - it is awful to see your beloved baby in pain.  I've heard from a few mums that choclate unsettles their babies, also pulses (especially hard for my friend who is vegan).  Our twins have a grotty couple of hours in the early evening every day and we have to give them a dummy or we'd not have got this far.  Sometimes if nothing works, putting them down in the cot in a dark room and leaving them for a while helps - they can get overstimulated and sometimes just need to calm down.

The other thing you could try is taking him to a cranial osteopath.  I went to see one this week and she was really good.  The trauma of birth and how he was lying in the womb can put pressure on different parts of the baby's head and body which can lead to all sorts of troubles such as colic, poor digestion etc so its worth thinking about.  Robin has a flat bit on one side of his head - his head was right down in my pelvis and fat Oli was lying on top of him, no wonder its a bit flat!  Anyway, after a few nightmare days and a not so great few weeks - I've been getting really worried that it was something serious - Robin has turned a corner today and suddenly become angel baby again.   Fingers crossed its not just a blip but the osteopath has helped - while she was working on him it was amazing to see him suddenly calm down and his breathing changed.  We go again next week.

Minkey - cannot believe it is 6 months!!

36 - good to see you're back.  How's things with you and Immy?

Just been postnatal swimming today which was fab.  The babies all get stripped down to their nappies and parked at the side of the pool, bless them, and volunteers look after them while we swim.  It's great to get a bit of excercise although I am still in my enormous materniy cossie (yukky twin skin sagginess and too much chocolate!).

Right, I'm off to read my book for half an hour while dh has the twins.  Then he is off out to play poker tonight   and leaving me to look after them - better not lose the house or there'll be bother  

byee and love to everyone, thinking of you Charlie  
xx 
Kirsty


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Candy sorry to hear you are going through the colic period. I had that with both my girls. With Poppy it lasted until she was 11 weeks. So I found it so unbearable. As I gave her a bottle every night of formula from 5 weeks I used COLIEF. You can buy it from Boots and it is £9.99 and lasts for about two weeks. You add it to the milk (can be expressed or formula). I did formula as I was tired with all the crying and me being upset so that we could get more sleep (all 4 of us in our house). It did help a bit after about a week I noticed a change. It actually breaks down the lactose in the milk.
Once you have opend the COLIEF. you have to keep it in the fridge door. The milk has to have it added to it at least 4 hours before. I think you can also give it a couple of hours before a breastfeed which of course in the early days can be hard when you are feeding non stop. I Can't remember how to use for when breastfeeding as I said i used it with formula. But I DEFINATELY RECOMMEND IT. GIVE IT A GO.
I have also heard the cranial osteopath route can be very helpful. I have met a few mums that have done that. 
I tried baby massage but again in the early days not much use as the baby does not like being naked for too long........But it did help around 8 weeks when she liked being massaged more. All i can say like most mums is that it does pass............you will keep hearing about the miraculus 12 weeks...........yes it is true most things settle down by then. i felt myself counting the days until colic passed. it was very hard. my husband goes to work at 6am and gets in at 8pm and i have a 3.5 year old as well..........so I gave up breastfeeding as it was just too much with a screaming baby and a very upset toddler and me in  my pyjamas most days eating mircrowave meals. i did only plan to do it for 4mths as I wanted to start trying for number 3 asap and did not want breastfeeding reducing my chances.but 11 weeks is better than none! sound selfish just because i wanted another especially after hearing charliezooms situation. bless her. 
keep up the good work with the breastfeeding and altough very tough now you will be glad later on. also cut out onions and tomatoes. i breast fed my older daughter for 14 months............bit different to 11 weeks but like i said to stop at 4 was planned. 
try keeping jacob in his bouncy chair/cradle after a feed as this help the milk go down and the wind come out. if you use COLIEF he wil fart most of it out...........also draw his legs up for him gently to help any trapped wind come out. good luck. take any help from family to get a break as will make you feel better. it is horrible seeing your baby in pain and distress and makes you stressed and then in turn the baby and becomes a viscious circle.
Fone onto the sweep. i had one done on the tuesday and immediately had period like pains and then they became subsided and felt very mild. i did sit around a friends house for a couple of hours after altough the mid wife said go for a walk. i did that later in the day for a couple of hours around my local highstreet. and then on the wednesday morning woke out did a bit of tidying up and played with my daughter went to the loo had a big blob A SHOW......then went out for  the day doing chores around the high street kept my self on the go an dthen the next morning went into labour at 5.15 and my baby was born at 7.26...................when i had my sweep i was told i was 2cm and very ready to go. think the copius amounts of raspberry leaf tea and walking for hours a day did the trick. when you have had a vaginal birth before you stay 1.5 dilated permanently.......but i was told i was soft and ready to go. she was'nt joking as my labour was just over two hours and i got to the hospital with the head coming out in the car park.///////poppy popped out!
wishing everyone a nice weekend.
and charlie i am sure you know we are all thinking of you at this very sad time. x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Candy, sorry to hear about Jacob - I am, of course, in absolutely no position to advise you but I seem to remember my mum saying that she used to sit with us in a steamy bathroom when we had colic - I have no idea why and it probably is now completely opposite to whatever is recommended but you might want to try it?

Morgan, it sounds like you have turned a corner - well done.  My friend had cranial massage for her baby who had similar problems and it really did work.

Charlie, I doubt you are posting at the moment,but we are all still thinking of you and if there is anything we can do then just say.

I'm fine - my mother in law is staying at the moment and, although we only told her six week's ago about the baby, has already knitted 5 cardigans and bought some baby clothes.  I know its really sweet but we are only just getting used to the idea ourselves and want to get past the 23 week scan (yes, ours is that late) before we start really thinking about any of that stuff.

I hope the rest of you are well.

love Rachael


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there ladies

A bit of mememe post so please forgive me. I am getting a sharp strange pain in my vaginal regions. Sometimes it is a shooting pain up near where I think my cervix is and then other times it jsut feels weird. Do you think I should be worried or is just normal and do you think I should call me doctor tomorrow or not bother her?

Thanks a heap mummies
Megan


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Megan, funnily enough last week I had a similar pain - at first I thought it was a groin strain (I'd pretended to karate kick my younger sister, not a good idea) but it was in a strange place like yours, in my vagina and it didn't feel right.  I happened to have a consultant appointment two days later and asked her about it but she didn't seem too worried, she said if it continued I should contact my GP.  I rested a lot the next two days and although is sometimes comes back it is now dull and doesn't last long.  But my book says that now is not the time to self-diagnose so I think you should call your midwife just to check.  I'm sure they are used to neurotic mums to be like us!

hope it is ok.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hiya
Megan - your pains could be nothing to worry about as there's obviously pressure on all kinds of nerves and stuff down there at the moment, but worth phoning your midwife to check if you're still getting it and feel worried.  They would always rather you had stuff checked out so don't worry about 'bothering' them.
take it easy anyway
xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way lovelies >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33921.0.html

H xx


----------

